# Bargates aka Burton Superbowl to be demolished!



## imyimyimy (Aug 11, 2011)

The in-famous Derelict Superbowl to be demolished in Burton at the end of the year finally announced on the Burton Mail..

Full story here..

Burton Mail Link


----------



## joesef (Mar 30, 2012)

Taken Today


----------



## odeon master (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, was watching demo the last 2 weeks here, got some good photos, but missed the front panels with the superbowl sign dropping off !
I remember this place from as early as the late 1970's, it was all in use and clean and tidy then.
The Bargates shopping centre was definatly of its time. 1960's.

THE ODEON


----------



## joesef (Apr 2, 2012)

I got some of the Superbowl frontage being demolished. I Will post a link to my flick soon, where I have quite a few photos of Bargates being demolished.


----------



## joesef (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6884581920/


----------



## imyimyimy (Apr 15, 2012)

mi cant belieeeeeeve!!


----------



## joesef (Apr 15, 2012)

Been, and had a look, and it's almost all gone.


----------

